# Clutch time.



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Alright guys, it’s about time for me to put a clutch in my car finally. At 146k, my clutch is starting to slip. Up until 124k, I was stock. After that, APR dropped their 87 octane tune which I immediately jumped and and so glad I did. Now, I can say that I have been a bit harder on my car because it just changed the whole feel of it and it’s how it should’ve been from the factory. Anyways, enough about my rant. I’m coming on here because I’m not getting a direct answer that I need. Does anyone know what the torque spec for both the flywheel bolts and pressure plate bolts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Vw dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi Squid,

Does the 1.4 with 5M clutch have a CDV - the clutch delay restrictor valving that makes the engagement point very vague.........

Thanks,

ez


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Vw dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I did it with a friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

ezshift5 said:


> Hi Squid,
> 
> Does the 1.4 with 5M clutch have a CDV - the clutch delay restrictor valving that makes the engagement point very vague.........
> 
> ...


No, it has a different system than traditional VWs. My buddy has a sportwagen with a TDI and he was looking at my slave cylinder saying it was completely different and that I couldn’t modify it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

